# My new 722 not so good



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

It's been just over a week since I have upgraded from the 622 to a 722. I'm on my 2nd 722 in that week period. Now I am noticing more problems with the replacement unit. Audio dropouts and pixelation problems are ongoing. I have checked my signal when the pixelation happens and it seems to be fine (~70). I have done a hard reset which hasn't helped and I have tightened all of the coax connections at the back of the receiver, they were left very loose by the Dish install technician. 

The thing that I am noticing is that the pixelation seems to happen quite often after a show starts up just after a commercial. 

Anyone have any insight on this type of problem with the 722?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you are having problems with pixelation. Is it occurring on all channels or a select few? I can setup to have a tech come out and check your installation. Would you PM your account information to me so I can assist you further. Thanks.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I'm sorry to hear you are having problems with pixelation. Is it occurring on all channels or a select few? I can setup to have a tech come out and check your installation. Would you PM your account information to me so I can assist you further. Thanks.


Dish is making a service call tomorrow. They claim they are sending a "supervisor".


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Try a little troubleshooting before the "supervisor" arrives.

Find a channel that is pixellating, record the signal strength AND the satellite that it is coming from.

Do this for all the pixellating channels and note also those that are not pixellating (if any).

You may discover that they are all from the same satellite (bad lnb) or that all of the channels are pixellating (bad receiver - may be a software issue).

Good luck with find ing the problem.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I've had the same problems, sometimes sever, and sent videos of the issues to the DIRTeam that caused a unit swap and they were still there on the new unit. 

I have read in the forums that there others that are having similar issues and cite compression and transmission issues. I'm noticing more and more everyday. But the VOD downloads are gorgeous. Too bad not a lot of current fare.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Try a little troubleshooting before the "supervisor" arrives.
> 
> Find a channel that is pixellating, record the signal strength AND the satellite that it is coming from.
> 
> ...


I have about 12 recordings for the tech when he gets here. All three lnb's were changed out a couple of months ago as well as new coax connectors. This receiver has been in use for about a week. I'm thinking the problem is the receiver or software.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Had another service call yesterday about the pixelating problem. Now we have a new dish, I think it's called a 1000 and it has been relocated about 10 feet west. The tech claimed that the dish signal was receiving interference from my microwave internet signal.


----------

